

OMG this keeps happening. My website keeps going down with 2000 views per day.  - taigeair

Do you guys know what I can do about this? I&#x27;m using dreamhost because it&#x27;s pretty cheap but it keeps going down every time I get a huge traffic spike for no reason...<p>It&#x27;s a wordpress blog. I use Super WP cache.
======
rachelandrew
You have self-identified the issue, "I'm using dreamhost because it's pretty
cheap".

If you are running a site that matters to you, get it onto decent hosting.
That is probably going to cost a bit more but will pay back in your site
actually being available.

People seem to like wpengine ([http://wpengine.com](http://wpengine.com)) for
WordPress.

If you go with some VPS hosting you could stick Varnish in front of the site,
it's a while since I used WordPress but it generally seems to struggle when
you are getting a lot of concurrent connections even with something like Super
WP Cache. I wrote a thing for Smashing about the really basics of Varnish:
[http://mobile.smashingmagazine.com/2013/12/04/speed-up-
your-...](http://mobile.smashingmagazine.com/2013/12/04/speed-up-your-mobile-
website-with-varnish/)

------
abelinky
I point my domain name to Amazon Cloudfront with my website as the origin
server. Cloudfront respects your page cache, so most requests are served by
Cloudfront (cheap and fast) and most users never even touch my original
servers.

------
o2sd98
dreamhost, bluehost, hostgator etc are notorious for this. It works fine at
low volumes, but as soon as you are getting a few thousand hits per day, the
site is mysteriously unavailable. Their offering is basically a bait and
switch. As soon as your volume increases, they encourage you to upgrade your
plan.

